# Pioneer Portable Nav (F500BT) in 03 BMW E39 w/DSP



## jbinorl (Mar 18, 2009)

Okay A/V Experts - I own a 2003 E39 540 M-Sport w/DSP and no NAV, a shortcoming I've tried to remedy on several occasions but could never pull the trigger on a factory retrofit ($ and effort). The current availability of the Pioneer AVIC F500BT portable NAV unit ($200) may be a solution for me if the install can be done cleanly to interface with the BMW audio system. The F500 (http://www.pioneer.it/eur/products/25/38/241/AVIC-F500BT/index.html) is a hard-wired system which can plug into the cars audio system to provide hands free telephone via bluetooth. I own a DICE ipod system and not interested in running that through the NAV, but would like to know if this system will work in the E39. When coupled with the ND-G500 it should interface directly with the car's audio system via an ISO wiring harness. (http://www.pioneer.it/eur/products/25/38/301/ND-G500/index.html)

Question is, will the setup work as a "plug and play" on the E39's wiring harness? I'm looking to maintain the DICE interface to keep the steering wheel control functionality but would like to be able to have call interupt/muting and bluetooth driven hands-free calling using some of the car's speakers driven through the NAV system. Thanks for any and all help - I've searched and can't find anywhere that this product has been installed in an E39.


----------



## FIA (Apr 6, 2003)

Check out www.avic411.com these guys have lots of info on all Pioneer units.

BTW I have the F90BT and love it. Looks like the same OS as the unit your looking at. Lots of good hacks at that site too to fix bugs and change things around a bit.

Good luck.


----------

